# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Men in black 3

## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=semvq3ZLvJg"]Men in black 3 - bande-annonce[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

pour moi ce sera oui. Dommage que tony shaloub (Monk) ne soit pas au casting  ::(: .

----------


## Katyucha

Je pense qu'un 3 sera le MIB de trop sauf si on nous montre un truc vraiment original ! 
Le 1 nous a dcoiff parce que nous avions un scnario et univers original
Le 2 est un peu trop essoufl
Le 3, on verra  ::):

----------


## Rachel



----------


## Barsy

Aprs MIB II qui tait dcevant, place au III.

Les producteurs ont compris que pour faire du fric, il y a deux moyens :
- Faire un film bon/correct/excellent/avec Will Smith (1 seul choix possible)
- Exploiter la licence d'un film bon/correct/excellent/avec Will Smith (pareil que ci-dessus)

a donne franchement pas envie de le voir, mme gratuitement !!

----------


## ManusDei

> Je pense qu'un 3 sera le MIB de trop sauf si on nous montre un truc vraiment original ! 
> Le 1 nous a dcoiff parce que nous avions un scnario et univers original
> Le 2 est un peu trop essoufl
> Le 3, on verra


Le 2 tait compltement inadapt  un public non-amricain. Y avait plein de blagues et de rfrences intraduisibles, ou faisant rfrence  des choses inexistantes en France (certaines sries inconnues en France par exemple).

----------


## Rachel

si j'ai bien fait attention, rip torn n'est pas l (agent z).
Et la voix franaise de K n'est plus la mme  ::(:

----------


## identifiant_bidon

a je trouve a super pnible les changements de voix !!
'Fin aprs, le 2 est si lointain que le type qui faisait sa voix est peut tre mort entre temps.

Spciale ddicace a Pierre Tornade (qui faisait la voix d'Obelix et d'Averell Dalton). L, le changement de voix va tre dur  encaisser ...  ::(:

----------


## Rachel

> a je trouve a super pnible les changements de voix !!
> 'Fin aprs, le 2 est si lointain que le type qui faisait sa voix est peut tre mort entre temps.
> 
> Spciale ddicace a Pierre Tornade (qui faisait la voix d'Obelix et d'Averell Dalton). L, le changement de voix va tre dur  encaisser ...


la voix franaise de Tommy Lee Jones est celle de Claude Giraud, toujours de ce monde  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

Encore une pseudo machine  fric de l'industrie du cinma hollywoodien..

Je me demande quand est-ce qu'ils vont se lasser de faire des trucs pareils :/

----------


## Invit

> Encore une pseudo machine  fric de l'industrie du cinma hollywoodien.


je ne vois pas pourquoi _pseudo_ : Hollywood ne s'est jamais cach vouloir faire de l'argent.
Et une industrie qui lance des machines  fric, c'est pas une lapalissade ?
Aprs, si tu aimes le cinma, tu gardes tes sous et tu vas voir d'autres choses, ce n'est pas l'offre qui manque.

----------


## Tellen

> Je me demande quand est-ce qu'ils vont se lasser de faire des trucs pareils :/


Tant que a marche (et qu'il gagne du fric) ils continuront. Je vois pas pourquoi ils s'arreteraient.
Mais bon, c'est du cinema de divertissement.

----------


## Lyche

J'ai pas dis que j'irais le voir, au contraire, j'aurais tendance  dcourager les gens et  leur proposer un boycotte de la soupe au cochon hollywoodienne..

a marche pas tant que a hein, regarde Millnium, il n'y aura peut-tre pas la suite adapt au cinma parce que le premier film (avec Daniel Craig) n'a fait que 290Millions de recette dans le monde  ::roll:: . Manque de pub c'est pour a  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> J'ai pas dis que j'irais le voir, au contraire, j'aurais tendance  dcourager les gens et  leur proposer un boycotte de la soupe au cochon hollywoodienne..
> 
> a marche pas tant que a hein, regarde Millnium, il n'y aura peut-tre pas la suite adapt au cinma parce que le premier film (avec Daniel Craig) n'a fait que 290Millions de recette dans le monde . Manque de pub c'est pour a


En mme temps, j'ai pas compris pourquoi on est venu nous resservir en France la version Amricaine alors que la version sudoise tait sortie 2 ans plus tt.

Je ne suis pas all voir la version de David Fincher simplement parce que j'tais dj all voir le film sudois. Je vais pas acheter une place de cin  chaque fois qu'on nous pond un remake.

----------


## Lyche

> En mme temps, j'ai pas compris pourquoi on est venu nous resservir en France la version Amricaine alors que la version sudoise tait sortie 2 ans plus tt.
> 
> Je ne suis pas all voir la version de David Fincher simplement parce que j'tais dj all voir le film sudois. Je vais pas acheter une place de cin  chaque fois qu'on nous pond un remake.


haaa je me disais bien que j'avais dj vu un film qui s'appelle millnium il y a quelques annes ! Je ne suis donc pas si fou (enfin, si mais pas pour a !)

Bah, pourquoi refaire The Ring, The Grudge, Dark Water qui taient parfaits en version japonaise, ou bien du ct de chez nous Gangsta Paradise (remake de "le plus beau mtier du monde" ).

C'est juste une question de pognon. D'ailleurs on ne dit plus le 7me art en parlant du cinma, mais bien "l'industrie" ce qui n'a plus rien  voir avec l'art, et c'est bien ce que je reproche au cinma de nos jours.

En mme temps, ils s'en foutent qu'une personne par-ci par l, n'aille pas au cin, tant qu'ils font leur chiffre :/

----------


## Rachel

> En mme temps, j'ai pas compris pourquoi on est venu nous resservir en France la version Amricaine alors que la version sudoise tait sortie 2 ans plus tt.
> 
> Je ne suis pas all voir la version de David Fincher simplement parce que j'tais dj all voir le film sudois. Je vais pas acheter une place de cin  chaque fois qu'on nous pond un remake.


d'ailleurs la version originale sudoise repasse en ce moment sur W9

----------


## Torgar

Oui j'irai voir ce nouveau MIB. J'ai commenc la saga, je la terminerai. Et je dois l'avouer, je suis bon client de ce genre de film.

Mme si le deux tait bien en-dessous de mes esprances, j'ai pas dtest. Ca restait dans l'esprit du un.

Attendons de voir ce qu'il cache sous cette bande annonce.

----------


## Diboo

Idem que Torgar pour ma part j'irai le voir, aprs avoir vu le premier et le deuxime pisode bien que comme dit plus haut le 2 reste en dessous du premier, en esprant que le 3 nous montre quelque chose de sympa.

----------


## The_Sorrow

J'irais le voir galement.
Dj parce que a fait longtemps que j'ai commenc la srie ( Sans blague ? ). Ensuite parce que j'ai revu le premier il n'y a pas longtemps, et je l'adore toujours.

La bande annonce me donne assez envie en fait, mme si je doute du niveau de ce troisime opus. Par contre, hors de question d'aller le voir en 3D, mais a, c'est une autre histoire. ::aie:: 

Je me demande  quel niveau je vais tre du, car j'attends quand mme un certain niveau ; a ne peut pas tre aussi bon que le premier, mais pourvu qu'il soit meilleur que le second.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

J'irai le voir sans conviction et on verra bien.
Mon prfr reste de toute manire le 1er. Le 2 est sympa mais manque d'humour  mon got compar au 1.

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## lper

Bon ben a vaut pas le premier mais a se laisse regarder, j'ai trouv un peu long quand mme. Je suis surtout aller le voir pour la musique, hlas elle n'apparait qu'au gnrique de fin...  ::aie:: 
Un petit plus pour l'extra-terrestre, tout comme dans le 1, le personnage est bien dcal... ::ccool::

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

vu avec les enfants et franchement pas dus !

c'est plus murs que le 1 et le 2, plus abouti et vraiment nickel.

Les premires scnes sont ptet un tout petit peu trop hard pour un jeune public (<8 ans). Mais c'est beau, le mchant et vraiment moche et mchant. Une belle intrigue.

----------


## Rachel

Vu ! Le mchant de l'histoire est celui qui jouait le catcheur dans le 1er spiderman(le vrai hein, pas cette  ::vomi:: ). J'ai aim l'extraterrestre arkanien  ::):

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

tu es dans quelle alternative ?

----------

